# 65 GTO non-AC to AC?



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a 65 GTO that never had AC. It has a 400 engine in it(350HP). Wondered what it would cost to install Vintage Air System in it. I understand that to make it look factory inside the car the dash would have to have holes cut out for the side vents. So what is the cost estimate for the AC kit and the labor to install? Anyone have a guess? Would I need to also have supplemental fans for radiator cooling?


----------



## Bill H (Aug 4, 2013)

This should help with some info on install details and parts....found this when I started my research.

1965 Pontiac GTO A/C Install - Chillin? A Goat - Muscle Car Review Magazine


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Bill. This did provide a lot of insight to the installation. But of course I want the car to look as if it got factory AC originally. This does require some cutouts and some scavenged parts I assume.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you want the car to look like it came with AC originally you need to find an AC equipped parts car or an entire AC system out of a '65 A body and install that. You are looking at probably 4-5k if you have someone install it. NONE of the aftermarket add on kits even remotely look like original equipment. However, they are lighter, smaller, less intrusive on the car, and cool better. They are functionally superior in every way to the factory system. And a hell of a lot easier to install, as well as being about 1/2 the cost or less.


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

I planned on going with Vintage Air but with the correct interior AC vents in the interior. I think that can be done but it could be a big headache too. Just don't really like the box under the dash with the vents in it. Paul.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Just finished mine 1295 cost of the kit from vintage air 2 day install I used fact dash vents fact dash controller and fact lap vents other than that all VA blow you out of the car ice cold.Any questions pm me.Hope this helps.


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Vintage Air*

Just finished mine 1295 cost of the kit from vintage air 2 day install I used fact dash vents fact dash controller and fact lap vents other than that all VA blow you out of the car ice cold.Any questions pm me.Hope this helps.

View attachment 33857


View attachment 33865


View attachment 33873


View attachment 33881


----------



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

*65' Goat Vintage Air AC Conversion*

Thanks to everyone for the advice. Wow, the last not with the pics sure looked like a professional job. I've put the project off for now since the price is $3500 (1500 for parts). I'll probably want to do it at a latter date when I save up. Paul.


----------

